# Pedigree Question



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Can someone please explain to me how a pedigree works? I've seen some and I really don't get it. For example the sires and dams and what not. 


P.S.: I know it's a noobish question but D:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

wow. it starts with your dog and then tells you who its parents are and there parent and so on and if any of the dogs in its lineage have accomplished any thing like champions excreta.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

great question little bro


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for your answer I think I get it now.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Think of it like a family tree of your ancestors only it's your dog's ancestors.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks.

But how come on some pedigrees I can't find the dogs'(The dog is belongs to) name on it?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

its probly a home made one then


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I understand it now. Thanks.


----------

